# Il tabellone del mercato di Serie A 2019/20: tutti gli affari



## juventino (25 Luglio 2019)

Mi sono preso la briga di aprire questo thread sul calciomercato italiano, in modo da consentire a tutti di avere sott'occhio tutti gli acquisti e le cessioni delle squadre, con tanto di proiezioni delle formazioni. 
Se qualche mod vuole può mettere il thread in evidenza, io cercherò di aggiorarlo quando ci saranno nuovi acquisti.

*Atalanta*
*Acquisti*: Sportiello (p, Frosinone fp), Mattiello (d, Bologna fp), Skrtel (d, svincolato), D'Alessandro (c, Udinese fp), Malinovskyi (c, Genk), Valzania (c, Frosinone fp), Cornelius (a, Bordeaux fp), Muriel (a, Sevilla), Vido (a, Perugia fp)
*Cessioni*: Berisha (p, SPAL), Mancini (d, Roma), Mattiello (d, Cagliari), D'Alessandro (c, SPAL), Kulusevski (c, Parma), Cornelius (a, Parma)

Gollini
*Skrtel*-Palomino-Djimsiti
Hateboer-de Roon-*Malinovskyi*-Castagne
Gomez
*Muriel*-Zapata​
Allenatore: Gasperini (confermato)



*Bologna
Acquisti:* Bani (d, Chievo), Denswil (d, Brugge), Tomiyasu (d, Saint-Truiden), Schouten (c, Excelsior), Avenatti (a, Kortrijk fp), Skov Olsen (a, Nordsaelland)
*Cessioni:* Helander (d, Rangers Glasgow), Krafth (d, Amiens), Lyanco (d, Torino fp), Mattiello (d, Atalanta fp), Pulgar (c, Fiorentina), Avenatti (a, Standard Liegi), Edera (a, Torino fp)

Skorupski
M'Baye-Danilo-*Bani*-Dijks
Dzemaili-*Schouten*
Orsolini-Soriano-*Skov Olsen*
Santander​
Allenatore: Mihajlovic (cofermato)



*Brescia
Acquisti:* Joronen (p, Copenaghen), Chancellor (d, Al-Ahli), Magnani (d, Sassuolo), Zmrhal (c, Slavia Praga) Ayé (a, Clermont)
*Cessioni:* S. Romagnoli (d, Empoli fp), Dell'Oglio (c, svincolato), Martinelli (c, svincolato)

*Joronen*
Sabelli-*Magnani*-*Chancellor*-Martella
Bisoli-Tonali-Dessena
Spalek
Torregrossa-Donnarumma​
Allenatore: Corini (confermato)



*Cagliari
Acquisti:* Vicario (p, Venezia), Cacciatore (d, Chievo), Mattiello (d, Atalanta), Luca Pellegrini (d, Juventus), Nainggolan (c, Inter), Nandez (c, Boca Juniors), Pajac (c, Empoli fp), Rog (c, Napoli), Farias (a, Empoli fp), Giannetti (a, Livorno fp)
*Cessioni:* Luca Pellegrini (d, Roma fp), Srna (d, ritirato), Barella (c, Inter), Padoin (c, svincolato), Pajac (c, Genoa), Giannetti (a, Salernitana), Thereau (a, Fiorentina fp)

Cragno
*Mattiello*-Ceppitelli-Pisacane-*Pellegrini*
Deiola-*Nandez*-*Rog*
*Nainggolan*
Pavoletti-Joao Pedro​
Allenatore: Maran (confermato)



*Fiorentina
Acquisti:* Dragowski (p, Empoli fp), Lirola (d, Sassuolo), Ranieri (d, Foggia fp), Rasmussen (d, Empoli fp), Terzic (d, Partizan Belgrado), Venuti (d, Lecce fp), Badelj (c, Lazio), Cristoforo (c, Getafe fp), Eysseric (c, Nantes fp), Pulgar (c, Bologna), Saponara (c, Sampdoria fp), Zurkowski (c, Gornik Zabrze), Boateng (a, Sassuolo), Thereau (a, Cagliari fp)
*Cessioni:* Lafont (p, Nantes), Laurini (d, Parma), Edmilson Fernandes (c, West Ham United fp), Gerson (c, Roma fp), Saponara (c, Genoa), Veretout (c, Roma), Mirallas (a, Everton fp), Muriel (a, Sevilla fp), Pjaca (a, Juventus fp)

*Dragowski*
*Lirola*-Milenkovic-Pezzella-Biraghi
*Pulgar*-*Badelj*-Benassi
Chiesa-*Boateng*-Vlahovic​
Allenatore: Montella (confermato)



*Genoa
Acquisti:* Barreca (d, Monaco), Jaroszynski (d, Chievo), Zapata (d, svincolato), Agudelo (c, Atletico Huila), Cassata (c, Sassuolo), Jagiello (c, Zagłębie Lubin), Pajac (c, Cagliari), Romulo (c, Lazio fp), Saponara (c, Fiorentina), Schone (c, Ajax), Pinamonti (a, Inter) 
*Cessioni:* Gunter (d, HellasVerona), Rossettini (d, Lecce), Bessa (c, Hellas Verona fp), Lazovic (c, svincolato), Miguel Veloso (c, svincolato), Lapadula (a, Lecce)

Radu
*Zapata*-Romero-Criscito
*Romulo*-Sturaro-*Schone*-*Barreca*
*Saponara*
*Pinamonti*-Kouamé​
Allenatore: *Andreazzoli* (nuovo)



*Hellas Verona*
*Acquisti:* Radunovic (p, Atalanta), Bocchetti (d, Spartak Mosca), Gunter (d, Genoa), Rrahmani (d, Dinamo Zagreb), Bessa (c, Genoa fp), Badu (c, Udinese), Lazovic (c, svincolato), Miguel Veloso (c, svincolato), Verre (c, Sampdoria), Tutino (a, Napoli)
*Cessioni:* Nicolas (p, Udinese), Gustafson (c, Torino fp), Laribi (c, Empoli), Matos (a, Udinese fp)

Silvestri
*Rrahmani*-*Gunter*-*Bocchetti*
Faraoni-*Badu*-*Veloso*-*Verre*-Vitale
*Tutino*-Di Carmine​
Allenatore: *Juric* (nuovo)



*Inter
Acquisti:* Bastoni (d, Parma fp), Dimarco (d, Parma fp), Godin (d, Atletico Madrid), Agoumé (c, Sochaux), Barella (c, Cagliari), Lazaro (c, Herta Berlin), Sensi (c, Sassuolo), Karamoh (a, Bourdeaux fp), Lukaku (a, Manchester Unied), Pinamonti (a, Frosinone fp)
*Cessioni:* Miranda (d, Jiangsu Suning), Cedric Soares (d, Southmpton fp), Vrsaljko (d, Atletico Madrid fp), Nainggolan (c, Cagliari), Perisic (c, Bayern Monaco), Karamoh (a, Parma), Keita (a, Monaco fp), Pinamonti (a, Genoa)

Handanovic
*Godin*-de Vrij-Skriniar
*Lazaro*-*Barella*-Brozovic-*Sensi*-Asamoah
*Lukaku*-Lautaro​
Allenatore: *Conte* (nuovo)



*Juventus
Acquisti:* Buffon (p, svincolato), Danilo (d, Manchester City), de Ligt (d, Ajax), Demiral (d, Sassuolo), Luca Pellegrini (d, Roma), Rabiot (c, svincolato), Ramsey (c, svincolato), Higuain (a, Chelsea fp), Pjaca (a, Fiorentina fp)
*Cessioni:* Barzagli (d, ritirato), Caceres (d, svincolato), Cancelo (d, Manchester City), Luca Pellegrini (d, Cagliari), Spinazzola (d, Roma), Kean (a, Everton)

Szczesny
*Danilo*-*de Ligt*-Chiellini-Alex Sandro
Emre Can-Pjanic-*Rabiot*
Douglas Costa-Dybala-Ronaldo​
Allenatore: *Sarri* (nuovo)



*Lazio*
Acquisti: Vavro (d, Copenaghen), Kiyne (c, Chievo), Jony (c, Malaga), Lazzari (c, SPAL), Adekanye (a, svincolato)
Cessioni: Basta (d, svincolato) Badelj(c, Fiorentina), Kiyne (c, Salernitana), Romulo (c, Genoa fp)

Strakosha
*Vavro*-Acerbi-Luiz Felipe
*Lazzari*-M. Savic-L. Leiva-Lulic
Luis Alberto
Correa-Immobile​
Allenatore: S. Inzaghi (confermato)



*Lecce
Acquisti:* Gabriel (p, Perugia), Benzar (d, Steaua Bucarest), Rossettini (d, Genoa), Vera (d, Leones), Shakhov (c, PAOK), Lapadula (a, Genoa)
*Cessioni:* Venuti (d, Fiorentina fp), Scavone (c, Parma fp)

*Gabriel*
*Benzar*-*Rossettini*-Meccariello-*Vera*
Petriccione-Tachtsidis-*Shakhov*
Mancosu
*Lapadula*-La Mantia​
Allenatore: Liverani (confermato)



*Milan
Acquisti:* Duarte (d, Flamengo), Gabbia (d, Lucchese fp), Theo Hernandez (d, Real Madrid), Simic (d, Frosinone fp), Bennacer (c, Empoli), Krunic (c, Empoli), Rafael Leao (a, Lille), Andre Silva (a, Sevilla fp)
*Cessioni:* Abate (d, svincolato), Bellanova (d, Bourdeaux), Simic (d, Hajduk Spalato), Zapata (d, svincolato), Bakayoko (c, Chelsea fp), Bertolacci (c, svincolato), José Mauri (c, svincolato), Montolivo (c, svincolato), Cutrone (a, Wolverhampton)

Donnarumma
Calabria-Musacchio-Romagnoli-*Theo Hernandez*
Kessié-*Bennacer*-*Krunic*
Paqueta
*Rafael Leao*-Piatek​
Allenatore: *Giampaolo* (nuovo)



*Napoli*
*Acquisti:* Di Lorenzo (d, Empoli), Manolas (d, Roma), Tonelli (d, Sampdoria fp), Elmas (c, Fenerbahce), Tutino (a, Cosenza fp), Vinicius (a, Monaco fp)
*Cessioni:* Albiol (d, Villareal), Diawara (c, Roma), Rog (c, Cagliari), Tutino (a, Hellas Verona), Vinicius (a, Benfica)

Meret
*Di Lorenzo*-*Manolas*-Koulibaly-Ghoulam
Callejon-Fabian Ruiz-Allan-Zielinski
Milik-Insigne​
Allenatore: Ancelotti (confermato)



*Parma
Acquisti:* Colombi (p, Carpi), Laurini (d, Fiorentina), Pezzella (d, Udinese), Brugman (c, Pescara), Hernani (c, Zenit San Pietroburgo), Kulusevski (c, Atalanta), Cornelius (a, Atalanta), Karamoh (a, Inter)
*Cessioni:* Bastoni (d, Inter fp), Dimarco (d, Inter fp), Dezi (c, Empoli), Stulac (c, Empoli)

Sepe
*Laurini*-Iacoponi-B. Alves-Gagliolo
Kucka-Grassi-*Hernani*
*Karamoh*-Inglese-Gervinho​
Allenatore: D'Aversa (confermato)



*Roma
Acquisti:* Pau Lopez (p, Betis), Mancini (d, Atalanta), Luca Pellegrini (d, Cagliari fp), Spinazzola (d, Juventus), Diawara (c, Napoli), Gerson (c, Fiorentina fp), Veretout (c, Fiorentina), Defrel (a, Sampdoria fp)
*Cessioni:* Karsdorp (d, Feyenoord), Manolas (d, Napoli), Marcano (d, Porto), Luca Pellegrini (d, Juventus), Gerson (c, Flamengo), El Shaarawy (a, Shanghai Shenhua)

*Pau Lopez*
Florenzi-*Mancini*-Fazio-*Spinazzola*
*Veretout*-*Diawara*
Under-Pellegrini-Kluivert
Dzeko​
Allenatore: *Fonseca* (nuovo)



*Sampdoria
Acquisti:* Augello (d, Spezia), Chabot (d, Groningen), Depaoli (d, Chievo), Murillo (d, Valencia), Regini (d, SPAL fp), Capezzi (c, Empoli fp), Leris (c, Chievo), Maroni (c, Boca Juniors), Thorsby (c, svincolato), Verre (c, Perugia fp), Bonazzoli (a, Padova fp)
*Cessioni:* Belec (p, APOEL Nicosia), Andersen (d, Lione), Tavares (d, San Paolo fp), Tonelli (d, Napoli fo), Praet (c, Leicester City), Saponara (c, Fiorentina fp), Verre (c, Hellas Verona), Defrel (a, Roma fp)

Audero
*Depaoli*-*Murillo*-Colley-Murru
*Thorsby*-Ekdal-Linetty
*Maroni*-Quagliarella-Caprari​
Allenatore: *Di Francesco* (nuovo)



*Sassuolo
Acquisti:* Toljian (d, Borussia Dortmund), Boateng (c, Barcellona fp), Frattesi (c, Ascoli fp), Obiang (c, West Ham United), Traoré (c, Empoli), Caputo (a, Empoli)
*Cessioni:* Demiral (d, Juventus), Lemos (d, Las Palmas), Lirola (d, Fiorentina), Magnani (d, Brescia), Di Francesco (c, SPAL), Frattesi (c, Empoli), Sensi (c, Inter), Boateng (a, Fiorentina)

Consigli
*Toljan*-Ferrari-Marlon-Rogerio
*Traoré*-Locatelli-Duncan
Berardi-*Caputo*-Boga​
Allenatore: De Zerbi (confermato)



*SPAL
Acquisti:* Berisha (p, Atalanta), Igor (d, Salisburgo), D'Alessandro (c, Atalanta), Di Francesco (c, Sassuolo), Moncini (a, svincolato)
*Cessioni:* Viviano (p, Sporting Lisbona fp), Bonifazi (d, Torino fp), Regini (d, Sampdoria fp), Everton Luiz (c, Real Salt Lake), Lazzari (c, Lazio), Antenucci (a, Bari)

*Berisha*
Cionek-Vicari-Felipe
*Di Francesco*-Murgia-Missiroli-Kurtic-Fares
Petagna-Floccari​
Allenatore: Semplici (confermato)



*Torino
Acquisti:* Bonifazi (d, SPAL fp), Lyanco (d, Bologna fp), Edera (a, Bologna fp)
*Cessioni:* Ichazo (p, svincolato), Moretti (d, ritirato)

Sirigu
Izzo-N'Koulou-*Lyanco*
De Silvestri-Baselli-Rincon-Ansaldi
Iago-Belotti-Berenguer​
Allenatore: Mazzarri (confermato)



*Udinese
Acquisti:* Nicolas (p, Hellas Verona), Becao (d, Bahia), Gueye (c, Watford), Jajalo (c, svincolato), Walace (c, Hannover), Cristo Gonzalez (a, Real Madrid Castilla), Matos (a, Hellas Verona fp), Nestorovski (a, svincolato)
*Cessioni: *Pezzella (d, Parma), Badu (c, Hellas Verona), Behrami (c, Sion), Okaka (a, Watford fp)

Musso
De Maio- Trost Ekong-Samir
Ter Avest-Fofana-*Jajalo*-Stryger Larsen
De Paul
*Nestorovski*-Lasagna​
Allenatore: Tudor (confermato)


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2019)

Aggiornamenti:
Miranda va allo Jiangsu Suning.
L'Udinese ingaggia a parametro 0 Nestorovski, svincolatosi dal Palermo dopo il fallimento dei siciliani.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (27 Luglio 2019)

Secondo me si è mosso bene il cagliari con Rog per il dopo barella


----------



## pinopalm (28 Luglio 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti:
> Miranda va allo Jiangsu Suning.
> L'Udinese ingaggia a parametro 0 Nestorovski, svincolatosi dal Palermo dopo il fallimento dei siciliani.



Negli acquisti del Milan manca Benacer.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Luglio 2019)

Bel topic!


----------



## juventino (30 Luglio 2019)

Aggiornato il vostro Milan con l’acquisto di Rafael Leao e la cessione di Cutrone.


----------



## juventino (31 Luglio 2019)

Aggiornato con il doppio colpo della Fiorentina Boateng-Lirola dal Sassuolo.


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornamenti: Duarte al Milan. Brugman al Parma.


----------



## Raryof (1 Agosto 2019)

Bennacer è nell'11 titolare al posto di Biglia.


----------



## juventino (1 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bennacer è nell'11 titolare al posto di Biglia.



Corretto.


----------



## juventino (3 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornato con Nainggolan al Cagliari.


----------



## juventino (4 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornato con Schone al Genoa.


----------



## juventino (5 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornamenti:
-La Fiorentina riprende Badelj dalla Lazio
-Il Genoa chiude il doppio colpo Agudelo-Saponara


----------



## juventino (5 Agosto 2019)

Con estremo riluttanza aggiorno col nostro ignobile scambio Danilo-Cancelo.


----------



## Mou (6 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Con estremo riluttanza aggiorno col nostro ignobile scambio Danilo-Cancelo.



Vomito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

Mamma mia se il mercato non si muove la Juve vincerà lo scudetto in ciabatte a Febbraio pure quest'anno...
Loro prendono 3 top europei..le altre manco riescono a chiudere due colpi...


----------



## numero 3 (6 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Aggiornato con Schone al Genoa.



Schone Genoa è un grande acquisto..Qualcuno può anche inorridire ma a noi sarebbe servito molto sono contento dell'acquisto di Krunic e Bennaccer ma lui aveva più esperienza internazionale e a noi giocatori così servono.


----------



## Clarenzio (6 Agosto 2019)

In generale, per ora, mi pare si siano rinforzate molte squadre in serie A:

+ Genoa
+ Cagliari
+ Verona 
+ Milan
+ Napoli 
+ Inter
+ Parma

- Sampdoria
- Fiorentina


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

Il Cagliari prende Nandez dal Boca e cede Pajac al Genoa.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il Cagliari prende Nandez dal Boca e cede Pajac al Genoa.



Gran mercato e Cagliari


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

La Roma spedisce Karsdorp al Feyenoord.


----------



## juventino (7 Agosto 2019)

Il Brescia prende in prestito dal Sassuolo Giangiacomo Magnani.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Agosto 2019)

Bello questo topic, l'ho notato solo adesso. Uno juventino che si rende utile finalmente!


----------



## Love (8 Agosto 2019)

bello questo topic...alcune formazioni vanno sistemate...il milan ad esempio

kessie bennacer paquetà
suso
piatek leao


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Il Leister ha chiuso con la Samp per Praet.


----------



## juventino (8 Agosto 2019)

Pulgar alla Fiorentina.
Verre all’Hellas.
Visite mediche domani per entrambi.


----------



## juventino (9 Agosto 2019)

Colpo d’esperienza dell’Atalanta che, in vista della Champions, mette sotto contratto lo svincolato ex Liverpool Martin Skrtel, che ha giocato l’ultima stagione al Fenerbahce.


----------



## juventino (12 Agosto 2019)

Aggiornamenti:
Luca Pellegrini torna a Cagliari, in prestito.
L'Hellas prende l'attaccante Tutino, l'anno scorso a Cosenza, in prestito dal Napoli.
La Samp ingaggia il centrocampista Leris dal Chievo.
L'Inter spedisce Perisic al Bayern, in prestito con diritto di riscatto.


----------



## juventino (13 Agosto 2019)

L’Udinese prende il centrocampista Walace dall’Hannover.


----------

